# Stand on mower



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I love the look and feel and cut of these mowers. I was wondering if there was a residential mower that's a stand on. This one is pretty steep for a homeowner.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Husqvarna makes one, not a ure on price. Original reviews weren't the best but it supposedly has changed a bit. Don't know much about them but worth reading.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd buy a used toro grandstand, don't be too scared of used equipment. These are very nice mowers and can be had for 3k or less all the time and will last you forever.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The whole origin of the stand-on design was to cater to the commercial cutters. They take up less room on a trailer than even a walk-behind, and they are easy-on, easy-off the "seat". Remember, many commercial cutters have mid to smaller size residential accounts that they can cut in 15-20 minutes, tops. Also, without a good suspension system, riding in a seat can get real hard on the back with all the bumps.

I don't think a stander offers any real advantage to the homeowner, other than perhaps the reduced footprint. Nothing wrong with them as they are built tough and cut like a commercial machine should, but no reason to seek one out over a sit-down or walk-behind either. This coming from a guy who went from a riding tractor to a walk-behind greens mower. :lol: (I've spent plenty of time on and under commercial cutting equipment too!)


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I just got a Wright Stander Intensity, used. It is an absolute dream. Looking at your tag, you have 20k Sq Ft. I would absolutely look into getting one. Keep your eye on facebook marketplace, letgo, craigslist, etc. even if you have to have one shipped in. The model I got is $7k+ new, and I got it for 3k used. It needed new tires, blades, and a tuneup, but wow, it really rocks.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I just got a Wright Stander Intensity, used. It is an absolute dream. Looking at your tag, you have 20k Sq Ft. I would absolutely look into getting one. Keep your eye on facebook marketplace, letgo, craigslist, etc. even if you have to have one shipped in. The model I got is $7k+ new, and I got it for 3k used. It needed new tires, blades, and a tuneup, but wow, it really rocks.


Thanks man I will keep an eye on those places. That's the price I would love to pay. I'm getting rid of my John Deere La115 and will put this machine in its place.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a Wright Stander Intensity, used. It is an absolute dream. Looking at your tag, you have 20k Sq Ft. I would absolutely look into getting one. Keep your eye on facebook marketplace, letgo, craigslist, etc. even if you have to have one shipped in. The model I got is $7k+ new, and I got it for 3k used. It needed new tires, blades, and a tuneup, but wow, it really rocks.
> ...


Put an ad up for sale or trade. Let the local dealer know if one comes along for 3k you'll take it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> I'd buy a used toro grandstand, don't be too scared of used equipment. These are very nice mowers and can be had for 3k or less all the time and will last you forever.


The best commercial cut lawns in the neighborhood I live in use grandstands and they sure leave pretty stripes. I'd love to have one but it's a bit overkill for my size yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Watch the Weeks Auctions too - I'm pretty sure I have seen standers pop up there.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I've been looking into similar mowers to replace my Troy bilt push mower, mostly to improve the quality of the cut, and secondly the time it takes me to mow my 7,700 sq/ft front lawn with a 21" push mower is getting a little old. My question is, with the weight of a Wright Stander mower, will that have a negative effect on my St Aug lawn? Last thing I want is ruts from the wheels.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I've been looking into similar mowers to replace my Troy bilt push mower, mostly to improve the quality of the cut, and secondly the time it takes me to mow my 7,700 sq/ft front lawn with a 21" push mower is getting a little old. My question is, with the weight of a Wright Stander mower, will that have a negative effect on my St Aug lawn? Last thing I want is ruts from the wheels.


I never thought of this. I went to look at some at the dealer and the prices for the wright mower were from 5-7k. Now I'm at a dilemma because the dealer said I should not invest in this and I should get a commercial zero turn sit down ex. Badboy, or big dog. Those range around 3k-3300. I'm so confused now.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

So the dealer suggests you buy a brand new zero turn sit down from them for $3000 vs buying a used Wright from *anywhere*. Hmmm..... I don't know, but unless they can explain the reason why, their advice is suspect. They would be correct to say that a new Wright for $7000 is overkill for your needs (non commercial), but a nicely used one at about the same price as a *new* zero turn to me is an excellent choice for a homeowner with a larger yard.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> So the dealer suggests you buy a brand new zero turn sit down from them for $3000 vs buying a used Wright from *anywhere*. Hmmm..... I don't know, but unless they can explain the reason why, their advice is suspect. They would be correct to say that a new Wright for $7000 is overkill for your needs (non commercial), but a nicely used one at about the same price as a *new* zero turn to me is an excellent choice for a homeowner with a larger yard.


That's the thing I can never find a used one where I live, Central Louisiana. I been looking and I will keep looking at Craigslist, Facebook marketplace and the like. I would really love to get a used one for 3K


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Sometimes you might have to place a wanted ad, just to entice the chap who wants to sell, but doesn't think he'll get a fair price.

Fall or early spring time might be better for finding one as well. Some commercial outfits might want to unload a unit so they don't have to store it over the winter, others might want to flog it off in the spring to make room for something new. I just re-read your location.... central Louisiana.... probably not a winter slowdown area! :mrgreen:

The bad part of course is that a really good machine is going to be appreciated by the current owner and less likely to get sold. Then again, some guys are better at lawn care than running a business, and equipment goes up for sale, or more likely, auction. I'd keep an eye on the auction houses in your area... you never know.

Good luck!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I've been looking into similar mowers to replace my Troy bilt push mower, mostly to improve the quality of the cut, and secondly the time it takes me to mow my 7,700 sq/ft front lawn with a 21" push mower is getting a little old. My question is, with the weight of a Wright Stander mower, will that have a negative effect on my St Aug lawn? Last thing I want is ruts from the wheels.


7,700 sq ft won't even get a commercial machine up to operating temperature! :lol: Mowing at 6 mph, a 36" Machine will cover 7700 in less than 5 minutes. Triple that time for turns and obstacles, your still well under 15 minutes.

How long does it take you to mow your 7k with a 21"?

Edited for better maths!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Let me tell you, cut quality, price, whatever else you want to say - I have a commercial zero turn sit down, and a commercial stander. The stand up mower is impossible not to smile while driving. It is every bit as fun as a jet ski. This thing RIPS.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking into similar mowers to replace my Troy bilt push mower, mostly to improve the quality of the cut, and secondly the time it takes me to mow my 7,700 sq/ft front lawn with a 21" push mower is getting a little old. My question is, with the weight of a Wright Stander mower, will that have a negative effect on my St Aug lawn? Last thing I want is ruts from the wheels.
> ...


I have been looking at the Wright 36". Anything else would be over kill. My front lawn is 7,700 plus the back a side yard equal out to around 14,000 sq/ft total.

Since I do the double fat stripes with 21", it takes about 35mins just for the front lawn.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I have been looking at the Wright 36". Anything else would be over kill. My front lawn is 7,700 plus the back a side yard equal out to around 14,000 sq/ft total.
> 
> Since I do the double fat stripes with 21", it takes about 35mins just for the front lawn.


That's what I just got. Mine had 500 hours on it, and I just had oil change, blades, spark plug, hydro serviced, and new tires. It's basically a new mower at this point.

You can get it into just about any place you can get a push mower into.

I can't say enough good things about it, its my new favorite toy, and I've gotten a few recently


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Just for fun, I poked around on the Canadian Kijiji site (Canadian version of Craigslist, more or less). I found this one for sale in Ontario and that price is in Canadian Kopecs! A bit far to pick up for you, but it shows that they are out there... :mrgreen:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking at the Wright 36". Anything else would be over kill. My front lawn is 7,700 plus the back a side yard equal out to around 14,000 sq/ft total.
> ...


@SCGrassMan Thanks for another positive review on the Wright mower, I can throw this one in for the sales pitch to my wife. :lol:

I do plan on purchasing a used one, the new ones are just too expensive. With the 36" I'll be able to get in my backyard as well, and have my whole lawn mowed in about 15mins. Does it stripe well?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> ...


I'm not sure about the striping honestly, the properties I'm cutting aren't shaped really well for striping.


----------

